# Milwaukee CO2 regulator: adjusting pressure



## slicebo123 (Nov 12, 2009)

So I just acquired a Milwaukee MA957 CO2 regulator with a 5# cylinder. I was wondering what out-pressure people use with this setup and how much (open/closed) the needle valve is when in operation. I'm hovering around 1 bubble per second with the out-pressure hovering around 15 PSI and the needle valve nearly closed.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Slice
I also have that regulator along with the pH controller.
This website is very informative:
http://www.milwaukeetesters.com/

Also, read the section on fixing a MA957 Clogged Needle Valve Repair Procedure.
I bought mine used and did the procedure. I was worried about damaging it, 
but realized it was safe after I did it. The needle valve adjusts a lot better after the procedure.

I really like the Milwaukee setup.
Charles


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Slice
This explains the set up procedure:
http://www.milwaukeetesters.com/pdf/MA957 Regulator Set Up Procedure.pdf

This is the clogged needle valve instructions:
http://www.milwaukeetesters.com/pdf/clogged_needle_valve_repair.pdf

Charles


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

slicebo123 said:


> So I just acquired a Milwaukee MA957 CO2 regulator with a 5# cylinder. I was wondering what out-pressure people use with this setup and how much (open/closed) the needle valve is when in operation. I'm hovering around 1 bubble per second with the out-pressure hovering around 15 PSI and the needle valve nearly closed.


I've found that to have a consistent bubble rate, the out-pressure needs to be at or above 20 psi. See:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...setting-up-milwaukee-co2-regulator-ma957.html


----------



## RI chiclids (Dec 11, 2009)

i also have the milwaukee setup.i have my low pressure side set at 20psi,and the needle valve is slowly opened until i get the bubble count to where i want it,im starting with aprox.1 bps.


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

The instructions state to not use the needle valve to adjust the flow. Basically try to achieve your bubble rate using the main regulator valve and the needle valve completely open.

When you use the needle valve to control, it takes a shorter amount of time before it gets clogged. It also reduces the life of the system because of the increased pressure in the small tubing past the main reg valve.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

jestep said:


> The instructions state to not use the needle valve to adjust the flow. Basically try to achieve your bubble rate using the main regulator valve and the needle valve completely open.
> 
> When you use the needle valve to control, it takes a shorter amount of time before it gets clogged. It also reduces the life of the system because of the increased pressure in the small tubing past the main reg valve.


Good luck.....thats the entire point of having a needle valve, is for fine adjustments. Sure, get it close with the main regulator valve, but if your main valve is anywhere near as finicky as mine was, you'll NEVER be able to get a precise bps count with it.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

jestep said:


> The instructions state to not use the needle valve to adjust the flow. Basically try to achieve your bubble rate using the main regulator valve and the needle valve completely open.


That instruction does not work. See:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...setting-up-milwaukee-co2-regulator-ma957.html


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Good luck.....thats the entire point of having a needle valve, is for fine adjustments. Sure, get it close with the main regulator valve, but if your main valve is anywhere near as finicky as mine was, you'll NEVER be able to get a precise bps count with it.


I guess the real question, is what is the definition of fine-tune. A few bubbles is such a low volume of CO2, that even a stream isn't that much more. I don't know what the minimum pressure is, but mine's set at about 5psi, and I get a consistent bpm rate. A lot of this may be related to how much flow you want. I have a fairly large tank, and the CO2, is flowing at a constantly high rate.

Anyway, I'm not criticizing anyone. CO2 is very clean, so I imagine it would take a long time or gross misuse to clog the valve, 20psi just seems really high to me.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

Those links are for ph controllers. Just regulator would not have to be set up the same way. My jbj came preset at about 25psi/in and no ph controller.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

MoonFish said:


> My jbj came preset at about 25psi/in and no ph controller.


exactly! alot of other regulators are also preset so imho, no harm in setting the same pressure and fine tune with the needle for the MA957


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

jestep said:


> I guess the real question, is what is the definition of fine-tune. A few bubbles is such a low volume of CO2, that even a stream isn't that much more. I don't know what the minimum pressure is, but mine's set at about 5psi, and I get a consistent bpm rate. A lot of this may be related to how much flow you want. I have a fairly large tank, and the CO2, is flowing at a constantly high rate.


If this method of setting the CO2 works for you, then by all means continue using it. That said, many people including myself have not been able to "fine-tune" or achieve consistent CO2 bubble rates using this particular method.



jestep said:


> Anyway, I'm not criticizing anyone. CO2 is very clean, so I imagine it would take a long time or gross misuse to clog the valve, 20psi just seems really high to me.


DISCLAIMER - I don't have a milwaukee regulator, I use regulators from Green Leaf Aquariums. That said, the other method to control the bubble rate is to (1) Close the needle valve completely, (2) Set the output pressure (really high) at 20 psi (or higher) and (3) Then slowly open the needle value to control and fine tune the bubble rate. It has been observed by myself and others that in order for this method to work properly, then the pressure on the needle valve needs to be set at 20 psi or greater. Otherwise, the bubble rate will be inconsistent, usually decreasing over time.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

JeffyFunk said:


> DISCLAIMER - I don't have a milwaukee regulator, I use regulators from Green Leaf Aquariums. That said, the other method to control the bubble rate is to (1) Close the needle valve completely, (2) Set the output pressure (really high) at 20 psi (or higher) and (3) Then slowly open the needle value to control and fine tune the bubble rate. It has been observed by myself and others that in order for this method to work properly, then the pressure on the needle valve needs to be set at 20 psi or greater. Otherwise, the bubble rate will be inconsistent, usually decreasing over time.


I have a Milwaukee regulator. After the Milwaukee method failed, I used the above method and it worked perfectly.

I wonder why Milwaukee insisted on a method that, according to what I had read here, did not work for most Milwaukee users.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

Bump


----------

